# Salt and Pepper rub



## dirtyburd (May 28, 2015)

I had some BBQ this past weekend and it was to die for, melted in your mouth tender and juicy!!  All they used was salt and pepper and the bark was perfect.  My question is, how many parts of salt and pepper, equal? I would think it would be too salty...I want to try this myself.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 28, 2015)

Welcome to the board! Try starting with a 50/50 blend and see where you want to go from there. Whether you want more salt or more pepper, you can add it to the existing mix to tweak it to your preferences.


----------

